# موسوعة صيانة السيارات كامله على ميديا فاير



## hammam_333 (3 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
 الموضوع عباره عن موسوعه كامله وشامله للسيارات فى كل شى حتى العدد المستخدمه فى الصيانه زى ما بيقولو من الابره للصاروخ حجمها يصل الى 9 جيجا وقمت برفعها كامله على سيرفر الميديا فاير لسهولة التحميل 
الموسوعه موجوده على سيرفرات تانيه زى الرابيدشير وبحجم اكبر 















الروابط
تم استخدام مصغر للروابط اضغط ع الرابط وبعدها skip

الاجزاء 1-10

http://adf.ly/7fc3​ 
http://adf.ly/7fc4​ 
http://adf.ly/7fc5​ 
http://adf.ly/7fc6​ 
http://adf.ly/7fc7​ 
http://adf.ly/7fc8​ 
http://adf.ly/7fc9
​ http://adf.ly/7fcA
​ http://adf.ly/7fcB​ 
http://adf.ly/7fcC

11-20

http://adf.ly/7fcN​ 
http://adf.ly/7fcO​ 
http://adf.ly/7fcP​ 
http://adf.ly/7fcQ​ 
http://adf.ly/7fcR​ 
http://adf.ly/7fcS​ 
http://adf.ly/7fcT​ 
http://adf.ly/7fcU​ 
http://adf.ly/7fcV
​ http://adf.ly/7fcW

21-30



http://adf.ly/7fcc
​ http://adf.ly/7fcd
​ http://adf.ly/7fce
​ http://adf.ly/7fcf
​ http://adf.ly/7fcg
​ http://adf.ly/7fch
​ http://adf.ly/7fci
​ http://adf.ly/7fcj
​ http://adf.ly/7fck
​ http://adf.ly/7fcl
​ 31-40
​ http://adf.ly/7fcz​ http://adf.ly/7fd0​ http://adf.ly/7fd1​ http://adf.ly/7fd2​ http://adf.ly/7fd3​ http://adf.ly/7fd4​ http://adf.ly/7fd5​ http://adf.ly/7fd6​ 41-50​ http://adf.ly/7fd7
http://adf.ly/7fd8​ http://adf.ly/7fdD​ http://adf.ly/7fdE​ http://adf.ly/7fdF​ http://adf.ly/7fdG​ http://adf.ly/7fdH​ http://adf.ly/7fdI​ http://adf.ly/7fdJ​ http://adf.ly/7fdK​ http://adf.ly/7fdL​ http://adf.ly/7fdM​ 51-60​ http://adf.ly/7fdU​ http://adf.ly/7fdV​ http://adf.ly/7fdW​ http://adf.ly/7fdX​ http://adf.ly/7fdY​ http://adf.ly/7fdZ​ http://adf.ly/7fda​ http://adf.ly/7fdb​ http://adf.ly/7fdc​ http://adf.ly/7fdd​ 61-70​ http://adf.ly/7fdj​ http://adf.ly/7fdk​ http://adf.ly/7fdl​ http://adf.ly/7fdm​ http://adf.ly/7fdn​ http://adf.ly/7fdo​ http://adf.ly/7fdp​ http://adf.ly/7fdq​ http://adf.ly/7fdr​ http://adf.ly/7fds​ 71-80​ http://adf.ly/7fdx​ http://adf.ly/7fdy​ http://adf.ly/7fdz​ http://adf.ly/7fe0​ http://adf.ly/7fe1​ http://adf.ly/7fe2​ http://adf.ly/7fe3​ http://adf.ly/7fe4​ http://adf.ly/7fe5​ http://adf.ly/7fe6​ 
81-90
​http://adf.ly/7feI 
http://adf.ly/7feJ​ 
http://adf.ly/7feK​ 
http://adf.ly/7feL​ 
http://adf.ly/7feM​ 
http://adf.ly/7feN
​ http://adf.ly/7feO
​ http://adf.ly/7feP
​ http://adf.ly/7feQ
​ http://adf.ly/7feR​ 

91-94​ http://adf.ly/7feZ​ 
http://adf.ly/7fea
​ http://adf.ly/7feb​ 
http://adf.ly/7fec​ 

 
​


----------



## وليد العتر (3 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا على هذه الموسوعة الرائعة والمفيدة ولدي سؤال هل يجب تنزيل الموسوعة كاملة حتى تفتح الملفات


----------



## captainhass (4 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوانى الكرام
أولا جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم على طرح الموضوع 
و لكن الموسوعة موجودة بشكل مباشر وسريع جدا على هذا الموقع بالكامل

Automotive Engineering

لا تحتاج الى تحميل

كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (4 يناير 2011)

مشكوور جدا ياريس ع الموسوعة المفيدة دي


----------



## bader_m (4 يناير 2011)

تقبل مروري


----------



## alith (4 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على هدا المجهود الطيب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
هل يوجد فى الموسوعه شى يخص الكهرباء متل المخططات او الدوائر الكهربائيه


----------



## hammam_333 (5 يناير 2011)

وليد العتر قال:


> مشكور جدا على هذه الموسوعة الرائعة والمفيدة ولدي سؤال هل يجب تنزيل الموسوعة كاملة حتى تفتح الملفات








اكيد ان شاء الله تنزل كلها انا عارف انها كبيره بس التحميل بسرعه ان شاء الله 
اعملهم جدوله من برنامج التحميل وهو يحمل مع نفسه


----------



## سمير شربك (5 يناير 2011)

من واجبنا توجيه الشكر للسيد همام 
لجهده الكبير لوصول هذه المقاطع وتحملها لنا 
تحياتي لك وأهلا بك


----------



## hammam_333 (6 يناير 2011)

كل الشكر ليك اخى سمير
الحقيقه الموسوعه كانت موجوده من قبل كل الى عملته انى نزلتها ورفعتها من جديد على سيرفر سريع
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## hammam_333 (9 يناير 2011)

alith قال:


> الف شكر على هدا المجهود الطيب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> هل يوجد فى الموسوعه شى يخص الكهرباء متل المخططات او الدوائر الكهربائيه



دى بعض الصور عن بعض مايخص الكهربا فى الموسوعه وشرحها موجود بالموسوعه


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## ايمن حمزه (1 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن أرجو من سيادتكم رفع الأجزاء التالية مرة أخري لوجود رسالة خطأ بها 
49 ، 54 ، 55 ، 69 ، 71 

وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ايمن حمزه (3 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن أرجو من سيادتكم رفع الأجزاء التالية مرة أخري لوجود رسالة خطأ بها 
49 ، 54 ، 55 ، 69 ، 71 

وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## ايمن حمزه (5 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن أرجو من سيادتكم رفع الأجزاء التالية مرة أخري لوجود رسالة خطأ بها 
49 ، 54 ، 55 ، 69 ، 71 

وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم*


وكيف اترجم هذه الملفات إلي اللغة العربية وجزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## Dr.Eng.J R (7 مارس 2011)

موظوع مفيد جدأ وشكرأ على جهودك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Dr.Eng.J R (7 مارس 2011)

شكرأ على هذا الروابط المفيده جدأ


----------



## Dr.Eng.J R (7 مارس 2011)

شكرأ على جهودك القيمه


----------



## saad_srs (7 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## hammam_333 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن أرجو من سيادتكم رفع الأجزاء التالية مرة أخري لوجود رسالة خطأ بها
> 49 ، 54 ، 55 ، 69 ، 71
> 
> وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم*
> ...




السلام عليكم الروابط كلها شغاله كويس لو فى مشكله فى احد الروابط  
ممكن تحاول تجرب متصفح تانى ولو فيه مشكله ابعتلك الروابط مفيش مشكله 
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله






​


----------



## hammam_333 (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن أرجو من سيادتكم رفع الأجزاء التالية مرة أخري لوجود رسالة خطأ بها
> 49 ، 54 ، 55 ، 69 ، 71
> 
> وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم



اعتذر عن تأخر الرد لانقطاع النت عندى
​


----------



## mohie (20 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد ربنا يجزيك خير على المجهود الاكثر من رائع ربنا يتقبل منك الاعمال الصالحه ويبارك فيك وفى والديك واهلك اجمعين


----------



## ابو ايهم القريوتي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

يسلمو اديك


----------



## hammam_333 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

mohie قال:


> بجد ربنا يجزيك خير على المجهود الاكثر من رائع ربنا يتقبل منك الاعمال الصالحه ويبارك فيك وفى والديك واهلك اجمعين



 بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا بمثل قولك ودعائك

 وشكرا لردك الطيب وبالتوفيق لك وللجميع باذن الله








​


----------



## mohie (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الملف رقم اربعين مش بيتحمل ليه يا جماعه


----------



## hammam_333 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

mohie قال:


> الملف رقم اربعين مش بيتحمل ليه يا جماعه



اللينك مفيش فيه مشكله وعموما دا رابط الملف مباشر

CARSMECHANICS.part040.rar 






​


----------



## mohie (23 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا بجد مجهود اكثر من رائع ويستحق التحميل والانتظار لتحميل جميع الاجزاء


----------



## Eng Hassan Mohamed (23 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## عمر الصادق (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## tootoo2002 (27 مايو 2012)

رجاء اعادة تحميل الجزئين رقم عشرون و رقم خمسون وشكرآ


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (2 يونيو 2012)

جهد مشكور ورائع
الحجم كبير لكن إن شاء الله راح نحمل ما نستطيع
لكن هل الأجزاء مرتبطة ببعضها كالبرامج أم أن كل قسم يعمل على حدة


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (30 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (30 يوليو 2012)

* بوركت اخي الكريم على الجهد والمثابرة في ميزان اعمالك *​


----------

